# BFP!



## shara (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi ladies, 

though I would share my good news with you to give you some hope. I was put on clomid by a private consultant after ttc for 3/4 years. First cycle, no ovulation and messed my cycle up to 59 days! then had two BFN cycles, not monitored so don't know if I ov. Got referred to NHS gyno who told me that with my DHs morphology issues and my PCO we would need more ivasive treatment. He told me to come off the clomid and put us on list for ICSI.
I was gutted. First month off clomid  we had given up and only had BMS 1 time. Anways AF was 10 days late, thought that my cycle was messed again because of coming off clomid, did test BFP!! 

so ladies dont give up, the clomid must have done something after all!!

good luck to you all, hope you all get your dreams  

shara XX


----------



## Deneez (Sep 14, 2006)

Congratulations!!

I've just had my first month of clomid and waiting for AF, always great to hear about success stories!

Deneez
x


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Shara. 

That's excellent news. Congratulations!!!!!!       

Even better that it was such a nice surprise for you. Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS​
Fantastic news   

Take care
Natasha


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Thats is great news - congratulations      

I just finished clomid last month and am now waiting for IUI next cycle so this gives us all hope.  You must be over the moon.

Jane xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

OMG - what wonderful news

Have a happy and healthy next nine months!!

        

You must be on .........

         


S
Xxxx


----------



## Vikster (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations on your BFP!  

Vikster


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Massive congratulations!! So chuffed for you both  

Similar happened with me. I was on clomid for 5 months, came off cos of choccy cyst decided to go on IVF w/l. Then 2nd month of TTC naturally and not worrying as much BINGO!!! BFP!! It is so amazing when it happens like that  
So, i will never know if it was clomid that gave me the boost i needed, athough been told it can stay in ur system a few months!?  

Take care.  Jo x


----------



## shara (Jan 31, 2006)

Thanks for all your warm wishes ladies, I have my fingers crossed for all of you. 
Jo, I agree, I also think the clomid boosted me! 

best wishes and     by the bucket load to you all

shara X


----------



## pinkbabi (Oct 17, 2006)

Hello

Congratulations on your BFP. I have just finished my 1st month on Clomid, I went on Friday for a scan and they found all it well with 3 folicles, one is small around 9mm but the other 2 are 19 and 22mm, so I am keeping my fingers crossed,(not my legs though!!)


Good luck to everyone else this month.

Vicky


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Congrats Shara,

Have a healthy and enjoyable pregnancy and make sure DH takes special care of you and your little heartbeat

Love and hugs 

Mrs H xxxxx


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

fantastic news hun a big congratulations to you well done

love lea-Anne xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

WOW Shara what fantsatic news hun  

Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months...take care

K
xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Wow!!  what a lovely surprise
huge congrats 
Happy 9 months xxx


----------



## Lucy_loud (Dec 28, 2005)

Congratulations Shara, you must be over the moon.  Wishing you a happy healthy pregnancy.

I am in a similar boat, I am 6.5 weeks pregnant, I finished clomid at the end of July and had filled out all the forms for IVF and sent them off at the beginning of sept.  Couldn't believe my luck when I found out I was pregnant at the end of September.  I am sure the clomid was still in my system, but really I had given up hope.  I had also started a new job and as a result had lost a stone because I was doing a lot more excersize walking to work everyday.  

So wishing everyone the best of luck and sending     vibes to you all.

Well done Shara! 

Lucy


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Fantastic news Shara! Congratulations to YOU!


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Congratulations Shara.  

Tx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Congratulations, hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy  

Good luck to everyone else, Love Tina xx


----------

